# Colnago C40 Mapei colors



## aingeru (Aug 29, 2010)

Found this at a local bike store. it's a NOS pre Bstay in Mapei colors.
The question, what is a reasonable price one should pay for one of these?


----------



## campyc40 (Aug 4, 2010)

Mapei C40s were always black and blue, never white and blue. The Dream and master frames were white. Assuming it's a C40 in original colors (it doesn't say on the seat tube), probably worth around $1200.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm confused with that frame, too. The lugs look to be those of a C40 but the top tube seems fluted like an aluminum dream. And yes, I always saw C40's in black and blue, not white and blue. As for my Mapei Colnago Dream Plus, it's silver and blue. Then again, one of the charming things about Colnago paint jobs during that era is that they were never exactly the same. Anyway, nice frame. Whatever it is.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

It's a refinish

The Mapei C40 had translucent carbon finish, only the Dream Mapei had white


----------



## Larry2012 (May 31, 2012)

here is an older Colnago I am selling, C40 also.

It is on Craigslist in San Francisco Bay area , search Colnago C40


----------



## Ronde (Jun 5, 2011)

That's a fair bit off the original scheme.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Yours is a Geo Era Mapei scheme, but that's okay. As far as I know, the other Mapei incarnations are different, too.


----------



## Ronde (Jun 5, 2011)

Well I have seen several incarnations, but never in that set up. It almost looks like a reverse Tricolore.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*Just for Comparison My Mapei Dream Plus Year 2000*

Unfortunately, I don't have a really good picture of my Mapei Colnago, and it currently sits in the garage rafters so I'm not going to take new ones for a little while, either. Nevertheless, a couple horrible but useful ones, taken about eight years ago.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

what Fender is that ?


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> what Fender is that ?


you mean fork? Looks like a force. could be wrong but it's not a star.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Salsa -- it's a box for a 25 watt Fender Frontman guitar amp. Surprisingly good tone for a little transistor practice/living room type amp. And the box, as you can see, makes for a cool recycle bin.

icsloppl -- The fork is a Flash. It's the predecessor to the Force. Steel steerer tube. A real pig at 495 grams, but a very nice, precise yet comfortable fork.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

To the OP, that frame definitely looks like a repaint. Because Colnago never painted the fork in matching colors on the original C40 Mapei schemes; it was alway natural carbon weave. In fact, what distinguishes the modern Mapei scheme (offered only by R&A Cycles on the 2010 EPS), is that the carbon fork crown is painted to match the frame, replete with 'moon-orbs'.

The paint looks similar to that of the Master Light (see pic).

Also I've never seen the clover leaf on the fork painted in a red color like that.


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

Colnago absolutely painted forks to match C40 paint schemes. They were originally offered with steel forks. The first carbon fork offered with the C40 was the Star fork which was released about the same time as the B-stay upgrade.


----------



## c50jim (Jan 15, 2009)

I just noticed this thread. If the bike's gone, sorry I didn't see it sooner.

I have three Mapei Colnagos, one a C40. None are painted quite like that. The red looks too vivid and the letters just don't look the same to my eye as Colnago letters on the 10 my son and I own (checked several to be sure). So, I suspect the paint job isn't original.

Flash was the first carbon fork Colnago offered. I replaced the Precisa on my 95 C40 (the original style multi-colour paint job Ballerini won Roubaix with in 95 - I figured if it lasted through P-R it would last me at least a couple of years.) with one of those in 99 or 00. I thought the bike had too many miles on it to be worth a Star but it's still going strong after 18 seasons, although the guy I sold it to in 05 just bought a NOS C50 that I'd found on ebay.

If it really is an unridden C40, it's probably worth quite a bit even with a non-factory paint job. I bought a couple of NOS ones with factory paint last year for $2,600 each, although they were later (one B stay, one HP). If it were my size, I'd consider as much as $2,000 if I could see it and make sure it was really unridden.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

I have never seen red on a Mapei, it should be orange. I have an MXL with a similar paint scheme, but it's not a mapei - it doesn't have the cubes or squiggly lines on the top tube.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

MXL said:


> I have never seen red on a Mapei, it should be orange. I have an MXL with a similar paint scheme, but it's not a mapei - it doesn't have the cubes or squiggly lines on the top tube.


Except for the cubes maybe; mine has red, orange, green, and blue cubes .


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

Clevor said:


> Except for the cubes maybe; mine has red, orange, green, and blue cubes .


 Do you know what paint code my bike has? I always thought it was AD-21.


----------

